# [Resolved] My Documents Folder always open



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

The "My Documents" Folder on the Desktop and in Windows Explorer is always open and I can't close it.

I have Win98SE and Internet explorer.
Appreciate any ideas you may have.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Will alt+F4 close it?
The question is, what is opening it in the first place?
Go to http://lurkhere.com/~nicefiles and d/l a copy of HiJackThis. Then run it, save the log file it generates and past a copy of it in your next post.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi NiteKawk.......I did this HiJack on May 16.Many thanks.The alt +F4 didn't close it.

StartupList report, 5/16/03, 7:57:00 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\SCANWIZ5\SDII.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
Microtek Scanner Finder.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\ScanWiz5\SDII.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
ATTRedUpate = C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AT&T\REDCON\PROGRAMS\AutoUpdate.exe
POINTER = point32.exe
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 12/5/2003, 16:7:2)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\SETUP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\INITCMS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\BACKGD.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\INITCMS.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\TITLEPRO.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\KODAKCMS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\UNINST~1.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\BF0DBE4.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_INS5176._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\SETUP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\INITCMS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\BACKGD.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\INITCMS.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\TITLEPRO.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\KODAKCMS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\UNINST~1.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\BF0DBE4.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Clean up Start menu.job
Maintenance-Anti-Virus.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash/cabs/swflash.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,905 bytes
Report generated in 0.383 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Ya got me!! If it's there, I missed it.
That was StartUpList. Could you do me a favor and d/l and run HiJackThis? Both HiJackThis and StartUpList are Here

Thanks


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

> That was StartUpList. Could you do me a favor and d/l and run HiJackThis? Both HiJackThis and StartUpList


I'm confused (which happens often,  )
I thought what I posted above was the HiJackThis, StartupList and what is d/l? Sorry!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

HijackThis offers two modes of posting startups, one is the StartupList which you posted by going to Config > Misc Tools, and the other is the ScanLog, which you run by clicking Scan on the first displayed page.

There is really nothing I see in your startups to explain this. Does the problem remain if you start in Safe Mode? (press and hold the ctrl key at the start of booting to get the boot menu).

Also, when did the problem begin? A simple restart to MS-DOS mode and entering: 

scanreg /restore

may be sufficient to correct the problem. But you only have 4 viable restore archives. There is a 5th, but it will not restore unless you enlarge the archive first, or rename others in it.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Thanks Rog......I'll try that and get back to you!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Some other things to try as well: go to Start>Run and enter:

*regsvr32 /i mydocs.dll*

Also verify the registry entry described here has the correct path information for the my documents folder:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q189/9/52.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

This is what I got on your last suggestion.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Looks like you forgot to include the space after regsvr32

Note where the space goes:

regsvr32 /i mydocs.dll

Are you trying this before or after the scanreg /restore

Note you shoul have the space before the forward slash there too.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Trying this before scanreg/restore.
Here is the latest unsuccessful attempt.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try it this way, if it still doesn't work, go for the scanreg /restore


regsvr32 mydocs.dll


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Rog.....I have come to the conclusion that the icon folder for "My Documents" on the Desktop has always been in an open position.
I guess I never paid any attention to it. Anyhow, it works fine so I am not going to "beat a dead horse"; I'm going to drop it. 
It seems odd though when you look in "windows Explorer" all of the folder icons are in the closed position except "my documents" folder icon. Wonder why? I guess I have too much time on my hands.  
Anyhow, thank you very much for pursuing it with me. I appreciate your time and I learned a lot from your different suggestions.
Have a good day.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Lol, your talking about the _icon_

I thought you meant the folder was open and you couldn't close it.

Yup that's the way it is supposed to be


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't feel bad Rog, I thought he was talking that the folder opened on boot up too. 
I've always used the details view so the icon idea never occured to me either. Looking at it closer, even in the details view, I dan see what he was talking about.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Sorry to have put you guys on a "wild goose chase".LOL
Appreciate your time.Hopefully next time I will explain the problem better.
Have a good day.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Not a problem Prof, we're all here to learn.


----------

